# Skyblue Eliquid Reviews and ratings



## daniel craig (13/6/15)

Which is your favorite Skyblue Eliquid?


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

Ambrosia for sure


----------



## daniel craig (13/6/15)

@johan I never tried that one. What taste does it have? And rate it on a scale of 1 to 10


----------



## Mike (13/6/15)

I'm a Nilla Custard kinda guy.

That and Ambrosia are her best sellers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @johan I never tried that one. What taste does it have? And rate it on a scale of 1 to 10



Very complex and each one that have tried it will give you a different description. Its on par with any high end imported e-juice. You have to try it yourself - if you don't like it, I will buy it from you (its on the forum now in black & white). My rating 10/10.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/6/15)

@johan I think I will get the Ambrosia now since you recommend it so highly  and I'll probably get the Custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (13/6/15)

bought some probably about 3 or 4 months back, but let it steep... man oh man, it's good, I actually only used it tonight for the first time... and really worth it.. this stuff reminds me of mothers milk from suicide bunny... good stuff!!! I can recommend it to anyone and I agree with @johan 10 out of 10!! Ambrosia is a winner

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Redeemer (13/6/15)

First thing I thought when I first vaped Ambrosia is hey, this tastes like Mother's Milk from Suicide Bunny!
Also reminds me a bit of The OB also from SB....
Vaping Ambrosia and Nilla Custard daily now since I got 250ml of each on Tuesday, and still discovering new aspects in the flavour as I try it in different atties and on different mods... Ambrosia is way too complex to describe in words, has to be vaped to be understood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (13/6/15)

I just placed my Skyblue Ambrosia order. 
Just wondering how do I use TFA flavours from skyblue, I want to try it but I'm unsure about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (14/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I just placed my Skyblue Ambrosia order.
> Just wondering how do I use TFA flavours from skyblue, I want to try it but I'm unsure about it.



Ambrosia is a real winner...I'd rate it 20/10 
Nilla Custard is one of the best
And my personal ADV (may not be for everyone though) which is Strawberry Snap - just amazing
Cocomo Cream is one of my favourite sweet banana juices (and I don't generally like banana)
Happy Holidays - similar to Ambrosia, but a bit more dessert-y...also quite complex and amazing

(yes, I'm a bit of a fanboy )

The TFA flavours are intended for DIY juice - as in create your own juice from scratch. You will also need PG, VG, and some nictotine.
Then you combine all of these along with some TFA/CAP concentrate flavours - the amounts are based on your desired nicotine level, PG/VG ratio, and "recipe". You can make some nice juice for a fraction of the cost with DIY, but don't expect them to rival the ones you buy - the people making these spend months (years) developing these juices. But don't let me dissuade you, it's quite possible to create your own masterpiece juice, it just takes some time and effort 

If you are interested in DIY, have a look at this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/6/15)

@free3dom Thanks for the guide, I will give it a shot and see what I can do. By the way do you where I can find PG in Durban? I have a bottle of nic an VG, I just need done PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

I just ordered the Nilla Custard, Ambrosia and Dulce De Leche flavours, they ship tomorrow with my other goodies purchased, feel like a kid before Christmas..."Cannot wait"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (14/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> I just ordered the Nilla Custard, Ambrosia and Dulce De Leche flavours, they ship tomorrow with my other goodies purchased, feel like a kid before Christmas..."Cannot wait"



Unfortunately they probably won't be shipping tomorrow 
SkyBlue is having a (well deserved) long weekend and orders will only be shipping on Wednesday...stay strong


----------



## free3dom (14/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @free3dom Thanks for the guide, I will give it a shot and see what I can do. By the way do you where I can find PG in Durban? I have a bottle of nic an VG, I just need done PG.



PG is generally not easily available commercially...best is to just buy some from SkyBlue


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Unfortunately they probably won't be shipping tomorrow
> SkyBlue is having a (well deserved) long weekend and orders will only be shipping on Wednesday...stay strong



They are shipping first thing in the morning, all my goodies are coming from VapeOWave, already have me e-mail to confirm, so hopefully only "two more sleepies"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (14/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> They are shipping first thing in the morning, all my goodies are coming from VapeOWave, already have me e-mail to confirm, so hopefully only "two more sleepies"



Great stuff...I forget sometimes that the SkyBlue juices are available in other places 

You will still probably only get it on Wednesday though, since the couriers don't operate on public holidays - I have some stuff shipping out tomorrow as well


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Great stuff...I forget sometimes that the SkyBlue juices are available in other places
> 
> You will still probably only get it on Wednesday though, since the couriers don't operate on public holidays - I have some stuff shipping out tomorrow as well



Like kids we are...."I have some stuff shipping out tomorrow as well ", all waiting for "Father Courier" to arrive....just think of the joy when he arrives and we can open all our boxes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (14/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Like kids we are...."I have some stuff shipping out tomorrow as well ", all waiting for "Father Courier" to arrive....just think of the joy when he arrives and we can open all our boxes!



Hehe, yep...I'm on a first name basis with most of the couriers by now 
When they don't come around I start to miss them and the only way I can see them again is to place another order - that's how I rationalize it anyways

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/6/15)

Has anyone tried the flavor Nanas and cream?


----------



## daniel craig (14/6/15)

@johan I just got my Ambrosia. How long should i let it steep for?


----------



## johan (14/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @johan I just got my Ambrosia. How long should i let it steep for?



I didn't steep mine at all when i first receive same, but it develops over time - good to go when you receive it and even improves after week 2 to something even more mind boggling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (14/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @johan I just got my Ambrosia. How long should i let it steep for?


Ambrosia has a 6 week steep so should be ready to go

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

